# Asien Celebrities 4 x 88



## micha03r (29 Apr. 2008)

* Grace Lam*
Other names : 林雅诗
Lam Ah See
Gloria Lam
Grace Lam
Lam Nga Si
Lam Nga Sze
Lin2 Ya3 Shin1
Birthdate : 31/1/1978 
Workplace : Hong Kong 
Activities : Actress (26)



















C-THRU





 











*Rinko Kikuchi*
Rinko Kikuchi was born on January 6, 1981, and debuted as Yuriko Kikuchi in 1999, 
with Kaneto Shindo's "Ikitai". She changed her name to Rinko in 2004.
She got to be known internationally with Alejandro Gonzales 
Inarritu's "Babel", an entry to Cannes Film Festival in 2006. 
Rinko won National Board of Review's award for Breakthrough Performance
by Actress in December 2006.







 





 



*Michelle J. Krusiec *Actress
Gender: Female
Birthplace: Fallon, Nevada, USA
Birthday: 10-2-1974
Michelle Krusiec was born on October 2, 1974 to her Taiwanese parents.
When she was 5, she was sent to the United States to live with her aunt 
and uncle so that her mom could take better care of...


































Name: *Sung Hi Lee * 
Nationality: Korean 
Birth Date: April 1, 1970 
Birth Place: Seoul, South Korea 
Profession: actress, model



























 

 





























Name: *loretta lee*
-- Birth date: Sept 28th, 1988
-- Birthplace: hk
-- Current Location: hongkong
-- Eye Color: dark brown
-- Hair Color: brown



 

 












*Gong Li*
Geboren: 31. Dezember 1965 
Alter: 42 Jahre 
Geburtsort: Shenyang, China 





















 



Name: *Bai Ling * 
Nationality: Chinese 
Birth Date: October 10, 1970 
Birth Place: Chengdu, China 
Profession: Actress 
Education: New York University (1991) 

















 





 

Name : *Lucy Liu *
Birth Name : Lucy Alexis Liu 
Profession : Actress 
Date of Birth : December 2, 1968 
Place of Birth : Queens, New York



























*WEITERMACHEN??*
All credits goes to original posters.


----------



## Muli (29 Apr. 2008)

Weitermachen???
Was für eine Frage ... Auch der vierte Teil ist spitze! danke dir für die reichhaltigen Lotusblüten


----------



## Tokko (29 Apr. 2008)

Auf jeden Fall. Tolles Posting...:thumbup:



 fürs teilen.


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## sing (5 Mai 2008)

Great thread, any pics of Carina Lau, she is from Hong Kong, danke.


----------



## mconeo (7 Aug. 2008)

Danke für den super mix !


----------



## kurt666 (21 Juli 2009)

Netter Mix!
danke


----------



## Seb42xx (22 Juli 2009)

Wow, vielen Dank für die schöne Kollektion.

Shung Hi Lee hat definitiv einen Platz weit oben auf meiner persönlichen Hitliste der schönsten Frauen gefunden.


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Juli 2009)

Wow obwohl ich nicht so auf Asiatinnen stehe, sind da einige heiße Feger dabei. 

:thx:


----------



## grgo03 (3 Sep. 2009)

Wow!:thumbup:


----------



## theDevil666 (5 Mai 2011)

nice pics


----------



## Weltenbummler (31 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schöne sind die Frauen.


----------



## marriobassler (1 Jan. 2013)

meine frühlingsrolle zuckt gerade mächtig hahahahahaha


----------



## Punisher (1 Jan. 2013)

herzlichen Dank


----------



## Stichler (1 Jan. 2013)

sehr schöne Frauen


----------



## ichselbst (1 Jan. 2013)

Lucy Liu ist schon sehr hübsch. Danke


----------



## kervin1 (24 Aug. 2013)

Danke! Ganz toller Mix.


----------

